

Ask HN: Speech to Text that keeps audio? - pbowyer

I&#x27;m loving saving typing by using speech to text. Particularly out and about with my Android Phone, it lets me capture ideas I&#x27;d have to remember (or forget).<p>However... accuracy isn&#x27;t great, and unless I correct problems with the text immediately then parts are unintelligible when I read it later - and wonder &quot;What the heck was I saying?&quot;<p>Do you know of an app - for Android or any operating system (desktop&#x2F;mobile) - that will let you select a word&#x2F;section of the text and hear the speech associated with that bit?<p>I have searched through the app stores and found nothing that combines speech to text and audio playback.<p>If it doesn&#x27;t exist, consider this my free gift to you, and I look forward to using your app!
======
alt_
[http://living-lens.tv/](http://living-lens.tv/)

Not targeted at consumers and more of a research tool for videos, though.

